# Just a big piece of quartz



## klaesser (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2016)

Very cool!  It looks slightly off level, and I think a bit more background separation might not have gone amiss, but I can see this being a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 1, 2016)

That is something you don't see every day. Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## St3phaniex3 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is very pretty!!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 16, 2016)

That is cool.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 16, 2016)

great colors


----------

